# 186 Visa DE



## CRAZY_JAY_BEE (May 13, 2021)

Hey Guys,
Occupation: Software Engineer
I applied for 186 DE on 6th April 2021, Got my animation approved on 14th April and CO requested (s56) medicals and PCC on 16th April. After Submitting my last document PCC on 27th April, I added my partner to the application on 28th April.

The thing is I haven't heard any response since then and the application is on Further assessment. I know it's not a lot of time but I know many people under PMSOL in the same occupation getting a grant from 1-week to 1-month max.

I am getting worried why only my application is taking too long and CO has ghosted me, whereas people who applied 3 weeks after me are already sitting with a grant.


When can I expect to hear from CO or something went wrong ? or do I have to contact CO?

Regards
JB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CRAZY_JAY_BEE said:


> Hey Guys,
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> I applied for 186 DE on 6th April 2021, Got my animation approved on 14th April and CO requested (s56) medicals and PCC on 16th April. After Submitting my last document PCC on 27th April, I added my partner to the application on 28th April.
> 
> ...


186 grant mostly depends on the employers credentials
The bigger the employer and if he is accredited with DHA, faster is the grant
There is nothing that you can do about it at your level
If your employer write to the DHA, it may expedite the grant
Cheers


----------



## CRAZY_JAY_BEE (May 13, 2021)

NB said:


> 186 grant mostly depends on the employer's credentials
> The bigger the employer and if he is accredited with DHA, the faster is the grant
> There is nothing that you can do about it at your level
> If your employer write to the DHA, it may expedite the grant
> Cheers




My employer is good in terms of turn over and also have a lot of govt projects. I know people in the same occupation and visa with less strong employer getting grant quicker. A couple of guys at my work have been granted 186 and 482 in the last 3 months. Also, the nomination is approved which means that the employer and my profile is ok?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CRAZY_JAY_BEE said:


> My employer is good in terms of turn over and also have a lot of govt projects. I know people in the same occupation and visa with less strong employer getting grant quicker. A couple of guys at my work have been granted 186 and 482 in the last 3 months. Also, the nomination is approved which means that the employer and my profile is ok?


Once the nomination is approved, half the battle is won
But the CO will still check your documents and evidence in details
Cheers


----------



## 186de2021 (Jun 21, 2021)

CRAZY_JAY_BEE said:


> Hey Guys,
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> I applied for 186 DE on 6th April 2021, Got my animation approved on 14th April and CO requested (s56) medicals and PCC on 16th April. After Submitting my last document PCC on 27th April, I added my partner to the application on 28th April.
> 
> ...


What is your status now? Have your visa been granted?


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

CRAZY_JAY_BEE said:


> Hey Guys,
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> I applied for 186 DE on 6th April 2021, Got my animation approved on 14th April and CO requested (s56) medicals and PCC on 16th April. After Submitting my last document PCC on 27th April, I added my partner to the application on 28th April.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Any update on your application yet? I have a very similar timeline. A lot of my friends got their 482s in 2-3 days max. 1 guy, got it on the same day of the medical clearance. From what I understand, 186 and 482 follow basically the same logic except for a 3 yr exp requirement over a 2 yr exp requirement and 186 is a PR. It has been just over a week for me, but being on the PMSOL, 186 and onshore means I am at the highest priority when they are processing so just need a timeline to look at to mentally prepare myself as everyday I wake up thinking today is the day & at 5 pm when I leave work I am the most disappointed employee.


----------



## CRAZY_JAY_BEE (May 13, 2021)

So my partner is added, her documents are attached and CO requested her medical last month and we did her medical last month June and notify immi this month July. Still haven't heard anything. I just saw a trend from this FY, they are giving loads of 186 to Chefs, I could be wrong. I am still waiting to hear from them and have stuck on "Further assessment" for ages. Also, I think, new occupations are added so COs have more work to do and a wider area to focus on. Keep me posted on how you guys go.


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

CRAZY_JAY_BEE said:


> So my partner is added, her documents are attached and CO requested her medical last month and we did her medical last month June and notify immi this month July. Still haven't heard anything. I just saw a trend from this FY, they are giving loads of 186 to Chefs, I could be wrong. I am still waiting to hear from them and have stuck on "Further assessment" for ages. Also, I think, new occupations are added so COs have more work to do and a wider area to focus on. Keep me posted on how you guys go.


No, you're right. *<SNIP>*
Heaps of chefs who have applied in & around October are getting their nominations/ visa approvals.


----------



## CRAZY_JAY_BEE (May 13, 2021)

Got our PR today
___
PR finallllyyyy!!!
186 DE
Occupation - Software Engineer, Onshore -Victoria
Applicants -2 (one added later)
Lodged date - 6th April
Nomination approved -14 th April
Requested PCC/medical (s56) -14th April
submitted PCC and medical - 27th April
Added partner in the middle of an application, just after 3 weeks of lodgment (scary right ?)- 27th April
Submitted all her proofs and requested her Happid proactively - 9th June
HappId provided by DHA - 9th June
Missing details in her Happid letter, then we chased immi again to fix, they took a week to fix.
Partners medical requested(s56) 17th June
Her Medical done- 28th June (drove from Melb. to Mildura)
Medicals uploaded - 5th July
Grant date - 4th August

#Timeline
*_*
Very painful process but worth it.
*My company lawyer was pitching for 482, I requested and changed the lawyer and went for 186. 
*Some people told me I did a mistake by adding a partner but I trusted my new lawyer and thanks to him my partner got PR as well.
*I even applied (EOI) for 190 and 189 with 95/100 points in July 2020,a year back but no luck. Did 4 attempts to get English test Superior (79+ in PTE), Naati and what not to reach 95/100 points for 189/190 and didn't take that road (Victorian, that explains).

Hope your turn comes soon !!


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

CRAZY_JAY_BEE said:


> Got our PR today
> ___
> PR finallllyyyy!!!
> 186 DE
> ...


Our timelines are nearly the same (if you disregard the entire partner thing as I was a single applicant). Luckily for me, I didn't waste my time & money with NAATI/ PY/ 8+ in PTE. Just gave IELTS once got 7+ lol. I just spent a $100 application fee to apply for some course to get the student visa (just in case) and a $100 consultancy fee for Canada PR as this seemed pretty uncertain at the time. Interestingly, even our lawyer tried to push 482 without much explanation when he fully knew my situation. I had one of those epiphanies at 2 am that I would be eligible directly for a PR if I continued working till a week before my 485 was expiring. Luckily the timing worked out perfectly and I got my PR. EZ!



> #Timeline


Looking at this, I am assuming you're on the 186 Visa Group on FB. Please share this there as well. Will be helpful to others who are waiting.

Cheers!


----------



## tuantai0304 (Jun 8, 2021)

CRAZY_JAY_BEE said:


> Got our PR today
> ___
> PR finallllyyyy!!!
> 186 DE
> ...


Congrats mate! For 186, do you need to have 3 years full time working exp?


----------



## jithinbabucm (Dec 12, 2019)

CRAZY_JAY_BEE said:


> Got our PR today
> ___
> PR finallllyyyy!!!
> 186 DE
> ...


Hey mate just want to clear the doubt, 
is there any conditions attached with 186 DE like not to be married ?
this is i got from home affairs.

*The following condition(s) might be attached to this visa:*
8515 - Must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entry
You must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia.
See what to do if your contact details have changed.
We might cancel your visa if we find out you were engaged, married or in a de facto relationship before we granted you the visa but did not tell us.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

HI All,

I have 1 question regarding 186 Direct Stream entry:

a) I am having positive ACS skill assessment letter in which my overseas and onshore Australian experience are assessed, but the company who are going to sponsor me.. I did not assessed that current company experience in ACS..

So my query is do I need to assess my current company experience as they are going to sponsor me ?

Looking forward to hear opinion from you guys.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have 1 question regarding 186 Direct Stream entry:
> 
> ...


No need to get it assessed if you don’t need to show this experience to meet the 186 experience requirements 
Moreover, in all likelihood, the company will appoint a Mara agent to process the application 
So he will tell you what all is expected from you to get the application processed 
Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

NB said:


> No need to get it assessed if you don’t need to show this experience to meet the 186 experience requirements
> Moreover, in all likelihood, the company will appoint a Mara agent to process the application
> So he will tell you what all is expected from you to get the application processed
> Cheers


thanks NB for quick response.

Actually I was not aware of this.. if in a single case a person's application gets rejected after lodging 186 visa...then that person will be considered in Section 48s bar or not?


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Hello ,
My employer is good in terms of turn over and also have a lot of govt projects. My occupation is software engineer. Company submitted my case to state for nomination in 15 August 2021. 
still waiting for state nomination. Can anyone tell me how much time it will take or what is the maximum time for nomination ?

Regards,


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Can anyone guide on this query please?

When the 186 nomination and visa are lodged together, do we really get any updated application status that indicates nomination is approved? If yes..what's that exact status? Anyone got any experience, please share.


----------



## AnupNepal (Dec 4, 2016)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hello ,
> My employer is good in terms of turn over and also have a lot of govt projects. My occupation is software engineer. Company submitted my case to state for nomination in 15 August 2021.
> still waiting for state nomination. Can anyone tell me how much time it will take or what is the maximum time for nomination ?
> 
> Regards,


Hey there

Did you get your nomination approved?

Regards
Anup


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I do have 1 query regarding 186 visa application.

Our agent has lodged an application but I can not see my partner documents in attachment after importing the application but my agent is saying that they have uploaded all my partner documents as well.

Can anyone help me in clarifying my doubt.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I do have 1 query regarding 186 visa application.
> 
> ...


There is no reason for not being able to see
However, the documents for partner are under the partner name
Please check carefully
Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

NB said:


> There is no reason for not being able to see
> However, the documents for partner are under the partner name
> Please check carefully
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Thanks for replying.
I checked it but I can't see partner documents in attachment.
I contacted my agent and they were saying they have uploaded all my partner document in my visa application and it might be a technical glitch.
Even on clicking at 'Health Assessment' - no action required shows for main applicant but not the same for partner as we already did medical test and HAP ID has been mentioned in our application.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi @NB ..

Can you help me in clarifying 1 more doubt, if possible. I will be very thankful to you.
If a person has already lodged 186 visa...and his partner received 190 invitation.

so can we lodge 2 applications at the same time?

As I saw on facebook skilled migration page :
Warning:
Applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Review our website for further information.

Looking forward to hear from you.

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi @NB ..
> 
> Can you help me in clarifying 1 more doubt, if possible. I will be very thankful to you.
> If a person has already lodged 186 visa...and his partner received 190 invitation.
> ...


You can have as many applications as you want
You have to pay fees for them individually 
Also one grant does not stop the other applications from processing 
Every new grant will overwrite the previous grant
You have to withdraw the pending applications if you have received the grant you want
Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

NB said:


> You can have as many applications as you want
> You have to pay fees for them individually
> Also one grant does not stop the other applications from processing
> Every new grant will overwrite the previous grant
> ...


Thanks NB for clarifying my doubt. Much Appreciated


----------



## Aakashko (7 mo ago)

Hi All, How do I get the employer for offshore applicants? 9 years of experience as ICT Security Specialist.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aakashko said:


> Hi All, How do I get the employer for offshore applicants? 9 years of experience as ICT Security Specialist.


Look for job openings in seek and LinkedIn 
Without local Australian experience, it’s extremely hard to get a job unless you have a niche talent which is needed by some employer
Cheers


----------



## Omk (2 mo ago)

Can anyone help me with the time line for 186 visa with IT skills removed from Priority list?

Also what is the time frame difference between accredited and non accredited sponsor?


----------



## Omk (2 mo ago)

@NB Could you help me with this information


----------



## BPC007 (Nov 16, 2021)

Omk said:


> Can anyone help me with the time line for 186 visa with IT skills removed from Priority list?
> 
> Also what is the time frame difference between accredited and non accredited sponsor?


do some research mate


----------

